# Tandems aufbauen....



## mete (2. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Mai 2014)

sehr schön dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2014)

Super, ein Tandem ...ist aboniert.
32 Speichen, geht in Richtung Reisetandem ? ...lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## mete (2. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. Mai 2014)

Besser als das Lapierre ?...wird es ein Fully?....Mist Warterei , ich bin immer zu ungeduldig. 
Zumindest kommt ne fette Gabel rein.


----------



## mete (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2014)




----------



## mete (5. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Iselz (5. Mai 2014)

Falls du nach ein paar Anregungen brauchst schau mal bei Felix oder Basti.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2014)

Nun hab ich mich auch mal durch die beiden Aufbauthemen durchgeackert und festgestellt, das ich nicht so viel verkehrt gemacht habe.
...außer, das ich meinen Stocker mit 100mm Federweg zu sehr verwöhne 

--Der Abstand der Kettenblätter (42/32) untereinander beim Stoker habe ich auch mit U-Scheiben vergrößert und mit Stahlkettenblattschrauben verbunden. (Alu war zu schwach) Die Kettenblätter sind Singlespeed zum wenden wie das Rohloffritzel.
--Sattelklemmen sind die stabilen von Salsa (andere waren nicht stabil genug) und Alu-Syntace Stützen.
Vorn die Stütze musste mit Klarlack "verdickt" werden, da das Rohr schlecht ausgerieben ist. Montiert mit Dynamics Montagepaste ist alles fest. Der Stokervorbau (Syntace VRO 110-160) ist fest, aber im Ernstfall dreht er sich weg.(wenn man hängen bleibt)
-- Räder...hat Felix recht 
-- Lenker vorn 680mm incl.Hörnchen, hinten 500mm incl. Hörnchen (beides Ergon)
--Bremsen....geht nicht ohne ordentliche 4-Kolbenbremse mit guten Scheiben (80+65+24+35HÄNGER+20)
--Gabel ist die Lyrik AIR 130-170mm...bis jetzt ausreichend und haltbar. Wobei vom Ansprechverhalten eine Stahlfeder-Gabel besser wär.
--Reifen Wicked Will 2.35 ...rollen super und halten gut durch.

....für unsere Bedürfnisse perfekt. (Gabel ev. eine Totem, aber i.M. noch nicht)


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

100mm? Suess 




Bist du die Rohloff schon im Tandem gefahren? Wir fanden es ganz grossen Schrott. Hatt nur voellig lastfrei geschalten, sobald nur etwas Zug auf der Kette war ging gar nix mehr. Sind dann weiter 2x9 gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (6. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

Verschleiss ging bei uns mit den Kettenschaltungen... nur wenn der Bahnsprinter wieder durchgedreht ist, hat es halt keine Kette ueberlebt 
Der ist auf der Bahn Mofaketten gefahren 

Wir sind normal immer Boxxer gefahren.  Nur im geliehenen Fully war die Totem. Die war aber auch top!
Reifen sind wir viel FatAlbert gefahren. Nur fuer Marathon hab ich dann mal mein XC Material dran geschraubt... das war geil! 2.1er Rara in der Boxxer


----------



## mete (6. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2014)

nene...die Totem ist schon passend.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Mai 2014)

Für uns ist die Rohloff besser .

Kettenschaltung möchte ich *nicht* unter Volllast schalten und wenn am Berg *plötzlich* immer noch mehr Berg  (oder was Unvorhergesehenes auftaucht) kommt und der Schwung eh schon raus ist, halten wir kurz nach meinem Kommando inne und ich dreh den richtigen Gang rein. Geht super schnell, und die Fahrt geht weiter. Im normalen treten bei guter Fahrt nehme ich den Druck raus, das merkt mein Stoker , und ich schalte ganz normal hoch. Runtergeschaltet wird in Rollpassagen.
Außerdem ist das Schaltwerk bei einer Rohloff (Kettenspanner) sehr klein und man bleibt nicht so schnell damit hängen.

Rohloff  oder noch was Besseres....ein schönes Schaltgetriebe am Stokertretlager  

Ach, noch was.  ...weil ich das Bild sehe.
Ich habe gestern gelesen, das der Stoker immer etwas im Druck auf`s Pedal hinterherhinkt, der Capitain also immer dagegen ankämpfen muss.
Deswegen werde ich unseren leichten Pelalversatz korrigieren und den Kurbelarm vom Stoker etwas eher am OT ankommen lassen. (nicht wie auf dem Bild)


----------



## mete (6. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (7. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. Mai 2014)

Gutes Bremszeug 
Bei Lange hast du schon angerufen?


----------



## mete (16. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2014)

gute Wahl!


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Mai 2014)

Mehr Bilder vom Kaninchen


----------



## mete (16. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## mete (17. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Mai 2014)

Da hast du ein echt leckeres Teilchen gefunden.
Mit dem Abmontieren bringst du mich mit meinem VRO Vorbau auf den gleichen Gedanke. Danke


----------



## mete (16. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2014)

Lecker , aber nur 38Z ?...wie viel sind es hinten?

Ich hab 42/17 und das ist selbst in den Alpen für uns ausreichend , allerdings mit Stahlkettenblattschrauben weil die Aluteile nicht gehalten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (16. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## palsfjall (16. Juni 2014)

mete schrieb:


> ...bereitet hin und wieder auch Vergnügen. Bei uns steht nun ein Neuerwerb an und dazu wird es hier hin und wieder Bilder geben. Der Rahmen existiert bis jetzt nur im Kopf und daher fange ich mal mit real verfügbaren Teilen an, den Füßen. Rohloff Speedhub CC DB und Hope Pro II Evo auf Mavic EN 521 mit DT Competition und Messingnippeln.



Ich dachte immer die Rohloff-Nabe soll maximal 2-fach eingespeicht werden, um das Abknicken der Speiche am Nippel zu minimieren....?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Hinten ist ein 16er montiert. Das liegt zwar minimal außerhalb der von Rohloff erlaubten Konfiguration (mindestens 40:16), dürfte aber kaum problematisch sein.


Bei der Übersetzung zieht ihr dann auch ein Paddelboot mit Hänger über den Berg. 

(Schade das bei dir der PK in Grunewald nicht geklappt hat, da hättest du mal auf Meinem Probe fahren können)


----------



## mete (17. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## mete (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## mete (5. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## mete (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2014)

Sieht aufgeräumt aus 
So ähnlich habe ich es auch, musste aber Stahlkettenblattschrauben montieren da sich Alu immer gelockert hatte.

So in der Art wie diese.....natürlich angepasst mit zusätzlichen Gewindehülsen


Die Speichen knicken auch etwas an den Nippeln...war bei meinem Vorderrad (DT 36 Loch) auch so bis eine Speiche genau dort gebrochen war (in den Alpen)
Ich habe jetzt Mavic 36 Loch drauf, da passen die Löcher besser.
Die Rohloff ist mit 36 Sapim CX-Ray in DT eingespeicht...hält bis jetzt top.


----------



## mete (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Juli 2014)

Welche Schrauben hast du genommen ?

Vorher:



Nachher:


----------



## mete (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## mete (15. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## mete (17. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Juli 2014)

Abo,


----------



## mete (7. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2014)

Das gefällt - in ein paar Wochen geht's nämlich nach Schottland 
Jetzt musst du nur noch die restlichen Teilebilder nachreichen 
Über ein Tandem denke ich momentan auch nach. Wie habt ihr das Teil eigentlich nach Schottland bekommen? Flugzeug und Zug stelle ich mir schwierig vor.


----------



## mete (7. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2014)

Ein Tandem ist leichter als zwei einzelne Bikes, was gut für das Zuladungskonto ist.
Schönen Urlaub noch 
Bis auf die Bebauung könnte es auch Norwegen sein.


----------



## Bener (7. August 2014)

mete schrieb:


>


Mannheim?!?


----------



## mete (7. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (11. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (11. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (17. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (19. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (25. August 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. August 2014)

.


----------



## jaja (26. August 2014)

wird der rahmen denn am ende so aussehen wie auf der skizze, also ohne diagonalrohr? hält das?


----------



## mete (26. August 2014)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. August 2014)

Vogel?


----------



## mete (26. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Schön, das du es selber entdeckt hast.  ...ich wollte das Thema schon auf deine Seite schieben 
Der neue Nobi und den Procore , das wird eine sichere Sache. (auf dem Maxxis bin ich auch eine Saison durch die Alpen, der Rollt perfekt) Die Frage ist nur, hält die Felge den Überdruck aus?...aber es sollen ja auch 4bar ausreichen.
Ich denke, das man mit dem System auch mit einem Halbplatten die letzten Kilometer noch nach Hause kommt. 
Der Preis fällt hoffentlich noch.

Bist du dir sicher das der Rahmen steif genug wird?


----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Bei einem angefertigtem Stahlrahmen könnte man auch über eine sinnige "Kettenspanner" Lösung nachdenken.
Ich könnte mit normale Innenlager und dezent angebrachte Kettenspanner vorstellen, zumal es kein Fully wird.


D.h. wenn es noch nicht zu spät ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Ich meinte ja auch sinnvoll ...z.B. mit einer dezent hinter den Kettenblättern laufenden, zahnlosen Rolle (Kunststoff)
Genau habe ich mir da noch keine Gedanken gemacht...müsste eine Art gefederter Einarm sein.
Das einstellen mit 2 Exzentern stelle ich mir nervig vor.


----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Du bist doch noch nicht so alt, das du über kleine Autos nachdenken musst 

Feine Sache  ,ich bin gespannt


----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Wenn dein Beifahrer KFZ-Mechaniker ist und der Spritverbrauch keine Rolle spielt ...ein klasse Gefährt.
Wenn muss aber noch ein Tandem auf`s Dach...mein aktueller Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2014)

Das letzte Video ist krass, geht ordentlich ab mit Segel. 

Dafür war die Armee gut  ich darf auch alles fahren, außer Panzer und mehr als 8 Leute.


----------



## mete (27. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (28. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (29. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (29. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (31. August 2014)

.


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus ,
ich sehe an deinen Bildern das der Rahmen langsam kommen könnte


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

...ev. PedalPower ?


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

Wird er geschweißt oder gelötet ?


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

Da gibt es einen Eckbert Schauer und einen Robert, die das können.


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

Das waren schon 3 Firmen  ...Das Nest ist doch größer als ich dachte 


Edit:  Kann es sein, das du familiär irgendwie Kontakt zu Rotorbikes hast ?


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. September 2014)

Bei Zweien las ich, das die nicht mehr sind 

Porträts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Slow (1. September 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Montiert werden muss das Sofa natürlich auch irgendwo und deshalb gibt es heute die passende Sattelstütze (Use Sumo)



Mal ne doofe Frage: Braucht man eigentlich beim hinteren Cockpit eine speziell dafür freigegebene Sattelstütze beim Tandem?


----------



## mete (1. September 2014)

.


----------



## Slow (1. September 2014)

Ah okay! Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos!
Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Aufbau! Bin aufs Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## aka (8. September 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nein, man sollte halt darauf achten, dass der Vorbau irgendwo in der Mitte der Stütze geklemmt werden kann. Die zusätzlich wirkenden Stokerkräfte sind eigentlich vernachlässigbar (je tiefer der Vorbau angebracht wird, desto besser) und unter Umständen sollte sich die Stütze auch im Sattelrohr stärker klemmen lassen, so dass sie sich nicht so einfach verdreht.
> 
> Aus diesem Anforderungsprofil ergibt sich, dass man eigentlich jede halbwegs stabile Alustütze in der >200g Liga nehmen kann. Leichtbaualuminium und Carbon sollte man meiden, da beide Varianten einem die Vorbauklemmung außerhalb des eigentlichen Klemmbereiches übel nehmen könnten. Manche Teams nehmen auch einen normalen Vorbau mit nur 6° Winkel. Das finde ich persönlich nicht so gut, da der Vorbau dann sehr weit oben an der Stütze geklemmt werden muss und wenn der Stocker dann mal ordentlich am Lenker zieht, wackelt es am Kapitänssattel schon ganz gehörig. Daher habe ich hier auch einen Vorbau mit großem Winkel ausgewählt.



Ich stimme dir prinzipiell zu.
Trotzdem habe ich, nachdem ich meine Captain Sattelstuetze (Bemerkung: war eine eher guenstige Stuetze mit entsprechend viel Gewicht....) ordentlich verbogen hatte, mal bei Syntace nachgefragt ob sie ihre Stuetze fuer den Tandembetrieb tauglich halten. Antwort: nein.


----------



## mete (8. September 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2014)

Wir hatten immer Ritchey pro oder wcs alu. Und er stocker war bahnsprintweltmeister! Der hat mir ab und zu den Sattel verdreht, wenn er seine knapp 2000 Watt los gelassen hat


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. September 2014)

Unsere Alu - Syntace - Stützen halten auch sehr gut, wenn die aber mal schlapp machen fällt mir hoffentlich die Use ein.

Übrigens hatten wir dieses Jahr in den Alpen leichten Oelaustritt auf der Antriebssseite unserer Dose. Ich vermute (hoffe) mal, das der unterschiedliche Luftdruck die Ursache war. Nach einer längeren Tour in unserer (flacheren) Gegend werde ich's  wissen.
Hoffentlich war es der Luftdruck 
Das Öl kommt direkt aus der Schnellspanneröffnung und nicht durch den Simmerring des Ritzels.
Wenn es hier auch süffen sollte muss die Nabe über den Winter zum Service.


----------



## goegolo (12. September 2014)

Spannender Faden, ich bin sehr gespannt auf den Rahmen  

Unsere Captain Stütze ist eine Thomson + Hope Vorbau (110mm, +10°) + eine hoher Rizer Lenker. Zuverlässig geklemmt wird die Einheit mit einer Hope Schelle, den hohen Klemmpunkt an der Sattelstütze haben wir bislang noch nicht als nachteilig empfunden. Bei den Laufrädern vertrauen wir ebenfalls auf 32 Speichen, was sich selbst bei voller Beladung bislang als ausreichend erwiesen hat. Allerdings würde ich mit der Gepäckkonfiguration nicht unbedingt ins Gelände gehen. Anstelle von Sperrklinken empfehle ich einen Blick auf die Zahnscheibenfreiläufe von DT, die unterwegs vergleichsweise einfach gewechselt werden können.


----------



## mete (18. September 2014)

.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. September 2014)

Interessantes Projekt, das ich gespannt beoachten werden. 



mete schrieb:


> Rahmen ist noch nicht da und Hersteller auch noch nicht erraten .


Hmmm, Stahl, Tandem, Berlin, nicht der Ulrich... Ich würde auf TotemBikes tippen.


----------



## mete (21. September 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Ist der Rahmen schon auf dem Weg zu dir, oder wird es eine Weihnachtsgabe?


----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

.. Passt die Farbe zu den Griffen? 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Na nicht blau  ...die Gabel wird schwarz?


----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Oktober 2014)

Wird ein heißes Teil 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Matthias,
du weißt doch viel ,
wie ist deine Meinung zum Carbon-Drive-System am MtB-Tandem?...insbesondere auch an einem Vollgefederten.
Ich denke da in erster Linie an den Übertragungsstrang, ev. auch als Hauptstrang zur Rohloff. Aber bei einem gefederten Hinterbau wird es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen.
Gibt es Zahnscheiben (104 mm LK) in der Größe von 32er Kettenlättern o. kleiner und den Riemen auf Maß ?
Als Übertragungseinheit auf der rechten Seite ist das bestimmt eine pflegeleichte Lösung, die Riemenscheiben sollten aber so klein wie möglich sein.

Also, wenn du etwas Ablenkung in der Wartezeit auf deinen Rahmen brauchst, könnte das helfen. (auf der Seite von http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/  komme ich mit meinen besch...... Sprachkenntnissen nicht weiter )

VG Jens


----------



## goegolo (29. Oktober 2014)

In diesem Blog stehen ein paar Langzeiterfahrungen zum Gates Centertrack im Tourenbetrieb in Verbindung mit einem Rohloff Antrieb: 

http://cyclingabout.com/review-gates-carbon-belt-drive-centertrack/
http://cyclingabout.com/review-gates-carbon-belt-drive-centertrack-tandem/


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Für ein Straßen/Tourentandem könnte ich mit der recht geringen Bodenfreiheit leben, aber am MtB-Tandem wären mir die Riemenblätter zu groß. Der Hauptriemen funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit einem gefederten Hinterbau, da die Riemenspannung recht hoch sein muss.
Aber insgesamt eine gute Sache und sein Geld wert, denke ich.
Eine weitere Überlegung von mir war, besonders für den Übertragungsstrang, wenig schmutzanfällig, keine Längung und kein Schmiermittel am Bein.


----------



## goegolo (29. Oktober 2014)

Ein gefederter Hinterbau und Gates schließen sich zumeist aus, da der Riemen aufgrund der variablen Drehpunkte nicht dauerhaft gespannt werden kann. Das Hauptlager müßte um das Tretlager konstruiert sein, damit der Abstand zur Achse stets gleich bleibt. Für den Syncroantrieb wird es die Riemenblätter doch wohl auch in anderen Größen geben?!


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

*"Ein gefederter Hinterbau und Gates schließen sich zumeist aus"
D*as ist ja meine Befürchtung  , aber vielleicht gibt es eine starke Riemenspannrolle ?

*"Für den Syncroantrieb wird es die Riemenblätter doch wohl auch in anderen Größen geben?!"
D*a blicke ich halt nicht durch, auch ob es Riemen als Anfertigung in allen Längen und kleinere Blätter gibt? Die auch noch mit 4-Arm Kurbeln kompatible sind.
Wenn man den Rahmen anfertigen lässt, kann man sich an vorhandenes halten und anpassen.

Matthias, ist dein Rahmen schon fertig? ....da hast du keine schmutzig, fettige Kette zu händeln.


----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung ,
meine Überlegung ist, das es weniger schlammanfällig und schmierig ist.
Eventuell gibt es sogar so kleine Zahnscheiben, ähnlich den kleinen Kettenblättern bei dreifach Kurbeln.... damit hätte ich sogar noch mehr Bodenfreiheit. Würde bei Bodenkontakt auch die Innenlager schonen, mMn. 
So ein Ersatzriemen wiegt bestimmt auch nicht viel und könnte man als Ersatzteil auf anspruchsvollen Touren mitnehmen. 
Vielleicht kennst du einen Shop, mit dem ich in Deutsch das Thema durchkauen könnte? 

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## mete (29. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Tipp 
...mal schauen, ob bei Nikolai einer Zeit für mich hat. 
Ich werde dann mal berichten.

gesendet vom Smardföhn


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Januar 2015)

Von Procraft gibt´s die Shock 2 in 31,6mm, falls in den Rahmen passen sollte.
Ist natürlich schade, dass die hervorragend funktionierenden Parallelogrammstützen (allen voran Cane Creek) icht passen...


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2015)

die würde ich dann aber vertauscht montieren, nur zur Kontrolle 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## karstb (6. Februar 2015)

Neben der Sumo baut Use auch andere Federstützen. Meine wiegt keine 300g (ist allerdings recht kurz) und funktioniert top. Ansonsten gab es mal welche von Cannondale, aber die waren wohl nur auf dem Papier gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2015)

Was ist mit der guten alten Federsattelstütze von Rock Shox?


----------



## mete (6. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Februar 2015)

Aus alten Rose-Katalogen fiele mir noch Airwings ein.


----------



## Anto (15. Februar 2015)

Ich hab noch paar neue Airwings und gefederte RockShoxs im Keller, falls Bedarf ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. April 2015)

Mahlzeit, 
Winterschlaf zu Ende! 
Ist der Rahmen schon da? 

Im Tandemladen Tambach-Dietharz steht ein Tandem für knapp 9TM zum Verkauf... krasser Preis am Stück. 
http://m.ebay.de/itm/291428799370?nav=SEARCH


----------



## mete (17. April 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2015)

Da hast du aber viel Geduld 

Bei meinem komme ich grob auf 6,5T... auch mit Rohloff. 

Edt.
+ Gabel 700 € 

Nach jetzigen Preisen komme ich auch ungefähr auf 9T 
losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (17. April 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2015)

mete schrieb:


> aber ein gutes Gewissen hätte ich dabei nicht mehr gehabt. Vorhin mit dem Rahmenbauer telefoniert, es geht voran .


Gutes Gewissen wegen der Haltbarkeit oder weil man das Rad mit ins Bett nehmen muss und die Frau daneben wacht, damit das Rad nicht geklaut wird?



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## mete (18. April 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. April 2015)

Hatte die Woche gerade ein Irn Bru  Mittlerweile eines meiner Lieblingsgetränke.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2015)

Ich muss da dringend auch wieder hin!


----------



## Crimson_ (19. April 2015)

Jack Daniels Fudge


----------



## mete (17. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (23. Mai 2015)

Spannende Sache - Tandem wäre auch noch ein Traumprojekt...


----------



## jaja (14. Juni 2015)

gibt es hier eigentlich schon etwas neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (14. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mete (16. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juni 2015)

Wird doch langsam 
Was nimmst du für Exzenter?

Bei mir ist der verbaut, knarzt aber nach einiger Zeit im Alurohr. Muss ich ab und zu mal nachspannen. Allerdings warte ich auf den Moment wo die Schraube reißt. 






Konntest du schon die Verdrehsteifigkeit an deinem Rahmen testen?
Sieht auf dem Bild sehr filigran aus, ohne die diagonalen Streben.


----------



## mete (16. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (19. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ich bin derweil immer noch auf der Such nach einer richtig guten Federsattelstütze. Kann jemand was zu diesem Teil hier sagen?
> 
> http://byschulz.speedlifter.com/produkte/sattelstuetzen/
> 
> Das Parallelogramm scheint nicht ganz so lang zu sein, wie bei der Thudbuster und das Vor- und Zurückschwingen daher vielleicht weniger ausgeprägt? Ist das Ding gedämpft?



Hi, es gibt doch die Thudbuster in  2 Versionen, eine eben mit relativ kleinem Parallelogramm. Ansonsten funktioniert die Suntour NCX (oder so) recht gut, ist aber auch ungedämpft meines Wissens...

Letztendlich wird man damit leben müssen, dass wirklich funktionierende Federsattelstützen das Parallelogramm-Prinzip nutzen. Und da ergibt sich halt die Bewegung nach hinten beim Einfedern...

Der Rahmen ist ein Traum, gerade mit S&S. Hoffe, er ist steif genug trotz "fehlendem" Diagonalrohr.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2015)

Der Rahmen sie gut aus 

Da passt eine große selbstgenähte Rahmentasche rein. Damit die aber nicht ausbeult müssen Zwischenböden rein. 
So hat man den Krempel nicht auf dem Rücken. 

Detailfotos hast du nicht zufällig noch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2015)

Eigenartiges Bild. Bin gespannt auf den lackierten Rahmen.


----------



## mete (19. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich weiß. Auf dem letzten Bild sieht es halt so aus, als sei der Rahmen fotografiert, ausgeschnitten und in das Bild einer verlassenen Halle hineinretuschiert worden


----------



## mete (19. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2015)

Was nimmst du als Gegenhalter an der Rohloff? 
Ist da ein Gewindeloch im Ausfallende für das Gegenhalteschräubchen? 








...das war bei meiner neuen Nabe dabei.


----------



## mete (19. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mete (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (26. Juni 2015)

Bin gespannt - kommt da






drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2015)

...ihr macht es extrem spannend


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

Kommt bestimmt gut


----------



## Rommos (29. Juni 2015)

Finde die Farbwahl immer das schwierigste -  irgendwie wird das mit zunehmender Zeit die man zur Entscheidung hat, immer komplizierter


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Juni 2015)

Hauptsache es kommt etwas metallicblau passend zu den Eloxteilen mit zum leuchten... was bestimmt nicht einfach wird.


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Och, wir haben ja noch ein Tandem und lieber mit etwas Geduld, als nachher ein zusammengfrickeltes Etwas. Soll ja auch mindestens die nächsten 10 Jahre halten . Die Farbgestaltung ist jetzt auch endgültig geklärt. War gar nicht so einfach, wenn es so wird, wie gedacht, wird es toll . Kleiner Vorgeschmack:



Sieht ein bisschen Retro aus. Kommt bestimmt gut!


----------



## mete (29. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mete (30. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (30. Juni 2015)

Ich nehme die komplette Werkbank, auch mit dem bunten "Altmetall" das da noch rumhängt


----------



## mete (30. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (30. Juni 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Jo, da hängt schon eine Menge davon herum :


 ist das beim Lackierer oder beim Rahmenbauer (wer?) 
Muss ich gleich mal meiner Liebsten zeigen, dann ist mein Kellerraum ja richtig leer dagegen


----------



## mete (30. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## mete (8. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Juli 2015)

Sehen gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (18. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juli 2015)

Füllst du den berl. Bären mit Glibbermasse?


----------



## mete (19. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (27. Juli 2015)

...und, ist der Lack schon trocken?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## mete (28. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2015)

Ach, eigentlich nich


----------



## mete (13. August 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2015)

Sehr schick! Hätte der Rahmen nicht auf die Mauer des Balkons gepasst? 
Der Hase ist wieder einmal das Highlight


----------



## mete (13. August 2015)

.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2015)

Der Lack ist wirklich episch!
Gibts für die Muttern? an den beiden Trennstellen einen Hakenschlüssel oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (13. August 2015)

.


----------



## Crimson_ (13. August 2015)

Sieht eher aus wie ein Folterwerkzeug...


----------



## Rommos (13. August 2015)

Wow - Gratulation, sehr schön


----------



## maddda (14. August 2015)

Hammergeil geworden!!!!Farbe ist ja mal der hammer Und sogar mit Kniggel





Meiner


----------



## mete (14. August 2015)

.


----------



## dagehtnochwas (16. August 2015)

Hammer!
Gibt es für den Blauton eine Farbbezeichnung?


----------



## mete (16. August 2015)

.


----------



## dagehtnochwas (16. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es. Das ist "Mazda celestial blue", der Mazda Farbcode ist 38J.


Danke!


----------



## mete (17. August 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (17. August 2015)




----------



## mete (17. August 2015)

.


----------



## eddy 1 (17. August 2015)

Ja gibt es ,such mal nach Bashguard Schrauben

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CO2bnKXGsMcCFcnItAody_EJbA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mete (18. August 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (18. August 2015)

Wäre das was passendes?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/NC-17/Kettenblattschrauben-Lang-p24060/

Gruß
Roman


----------



## mete (18. August 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. August 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Hey, danke, leider scheinen die Gewindemuttern hier aber auch wieder nur kurz zu sein. Das ist quasi das, was ich derzeit montiert habe.


Dann wäre das was, oder?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Kettenblattschrauben-fuer-2-fach-Kurbel-mit-Guard-p21387/
Hülsen 14mm und Stahl


----------



## mete (18. August 2015)

.


----------



## mete (20. August 2015)

.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. August 2015)

Spezielle (längere) Leitung fürs Hinterrad?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2015)

Zwei normale zusammengeknotet


----------



## mete (20. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

Die Farbe sieht cool  aus, wird ein feines Teil. 
Mal sehen wie das Fahrverhalten wird. An einem Santana Tourentandem mit zusätzlicher Diagonalstrebe, was ich im Urlaub kennengelernt habe, war die Verwindung des Rahmens in Bezug auf mein Ventana deutlich zu spüren. Das Santana hat aber auch dünnere Rohre insgesamt. 
http://www.santanatandem.com/Bikes/TeamScandium.html

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## mete (24. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

Wird gut 
Wenn ich dran denke, schraube ich meine Kettenblattschraube mal raus. 
Ich habe eine lange Gewindeschraube mit einem Stück Alugewinderohr kombiniert, um eine durchgehende Dicke zu erreichen....kompliziert zu beschreibendes Konstrukt 

Ich mach ein Foto


----------



## mete (24. August 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

...da war was doppelt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2015)

-links und rechts ist Stahl 
-in der Mitte ist Alu von einer Kettenblattschraube, nur in der Länge angepasst 








Die Kraftübertragung über alle 4 KBS auf die Kurbelarme ist gleichmäßig und hält bei uns auch mit Hänger tadellos.


Dir wird wahrscheinlich eher der Exzenter bei der hinteren Kurbel Geräusche produzieren. 
Bei uns macht der eine bei mir vorn immer mal knarzende Töne. Ich will aber die Spannschraube auch nicht zu sehr anbrummen, nicht das sie mal reißt.


----------



## mete (27. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. August 2015)

Der Lack ist der Hammer 

Jetzt muss euch Fern nur noch eine Stahlkellertür mit Mehrfachverriegelung liefern damit der Spaß auch lange euer ist.


----------



## mete (27. August 2015)

.


----------



## mete (30. August 2015)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. August 2015)

Sehr schön! Obwohl auch an anderen Stellen Rot vorhanden ist, hätte ich mir den roten Kettenstrebenschutz verkniffen.


----------



## mete (30. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2015)

Halben Punkt Abzug für die nicht gestreckten Füße. 

Glückwunsch für das sehr schöne Tandem.
...den roten Schutz würde ich aber auch gegen etwas dezenteres tauschen .

Wie war der erste Fahreindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. August 2015)

Schön das es so passt. 

Beim lockeren treten lässt sich gut schalten, aber an Steigungen ist es sehr wichtig das der Partner auch kurzzeitig null Druck auf's Pedal bring. 
So sind wir schonmal fast umgefallen weil ich den Gang nicht rein bekam und wir schon fast standen. 
Wir fahren 42/17... passt wunderbar, auch in den Bergen mit 26" 2,35er Reifen. http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...9921;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=213;pgc=0
...der hat eine feste Gummimischung und reibt sich langsamer ab als die, die ich bisher von Schwalbe drauf hatte.


----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. August 2015)

Ich habe immer bedenken, wir sind ja auch schwerer als ihr, das so wenig Zähne schneller runter sind und nicht halten. Hat mir Rohloff auch so bestätigt bei einem lockeren Plausch. 
Bei uns kommen mit Hänger um die 230kg zusammen... und damit sind wir über den Rennsteig.


----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. August 2015)

Die Teile sind perfekt...darüber hatte ich auch mit Rohloff geschwatzt und er sagte, das sie an was arbeiten 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal meine Ritzel runterrollen, das sind noch 4Jahre bei zwei Naben, dann wird auch getauscht. 

Wir wollen ev. in der Woche 14.9. den Stoneman Miriquidi über zwei oder drei Tage fahren, wenn ihr Lust habt fahren wir zu viert oder sechst? 
Des chemnitzer Tandem könnte ev. auch mitfahren, die sind schon zweimal rum... in Gold und Silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (31. August 2015)

Ich denke mit einem 40/42er Blatt würdest du auch nirgends hängen bleiben. Dann eher mit der Synchronkette. 
Eine Stufe, an der du mit dem Kettenblatt hängen bleibst muss lange steil abfallen


----------



## mete (31. August 2015)

.


----------



## Sven12345 (4. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Nur die Rohloff ist tatsächlich keine besonders sportliche Schaltung...



Braucht Übung....
Warte mal die ersten 5.000km ab.
Da schleift sich noch so einiges in der Nabe ein,
und irgendwann bekommt man auch noch einige Kniffe raus,
wann und wie man am Drehgriff drehen muss,
damit das Schalten flutscht.


----------



## mete (4. September 2015)

.


----------



## mete (26. September 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2015)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...1;menu=1000,2,109;mid=0;pgc=17937:17944;cid=8
...gönne deiner Frau was gutes.


----------



## mete (26. September 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2015)

Ich denke mit der passenden Hose wird es klappen. 
Ich habe einen ähnlichen auf dem Crosser und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. 
Mehr als 3Tage mit 8Stunden Fahrzeit seid ihr doch nicht unterwegs, oder doch? 

Wir haben uns jetzt die Brooks-sattel-cambium-c17-carved gekauft.(sind aber leider zusammen 800g) Die finde ich schon ohne Polsterhose sehr bequem. 
Bei uns meldet sich der Hintern meist erst am 4ten Tag. 
Auf dem Tandem kommt man selten zum imstehenfahren und da muss der Sattel passen. 
Die 3 Tage Stoneman waren für unsere Hintern kein Problem... da hatten wir genug Pausen und Abfahrten.


----------



## mete (26. September 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. September 2015)

Ich denke, wenn die Polsterung zu weich ist, sitzt man das über den Tag durch und dann wird es ungemütlich. 
Habt ihr nicht einen Spezi Händler in der Nähe... einfach mal einen Sattel holen und testen. Den Kaufpreis für den Roten kannst du ja noch vorher verhandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. September 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. September 2015)

Bei mir steht noch lieferbar.


----------



## mete (29. September 2015)

.


----------



## mete (30. September 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2015)

Ich könnte ja jetzt was versautes schreiben, so ginge auch ein weißer Sattel , aber ich lass das mal. 

Und werden die überhaupt noch gefertigt?
Da kannst du nur noch rumtelefonieren. 
http://www.puls-schlag.com/
...der fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## mete (30. September 2015)

.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. September 2015)

...die sind wahrscheinlich noch besser als ich dachte. 

Ich bin gespannt wie sich unsere Brooks bewähren. 
Die werden, wenn das Wetter hält, auf ca. 3000Hm getestet.


----------



## zett78 (19. November 2015)




----------



## dor michü (29. November 2015)

Ich hoffe ich darf das hier weiterführen. 

Nachdem meine Gute und Ich diesen Sommer das erste mal auf einem Tandem saßen, stand für uns fest WIR BRAUCHEN AUCH EINS!!!

Projekt soll nun kein super,duper, teuer, dingeling Tandem hervor bringen, sondern einfach nur schick, funktionell werden.

Der Rahmen wurde schon geordert und ausgepackt: 



 

Gabel habe ich soeben auch gekauft, wird aber später veraten was es wird 

mfg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (29. November 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (29. November 2015)

@dor michü - find ich super (auch dass @mete das gut findet ) - ich hab meine Liebste noch nicht überzeugt....

Verrate doch mal ein paar Infos zum Rahmen bitte.

Gruß
Roman


----------



## dor michü (29. November 2015)

Der Rahmen ist ein Poison Dioxin. Nichts besonderes halt ;-) 
Rahmen soll knapp 3,5kg wiegen und kann mit und ohne Rohloff gefahren werden. V-Brakes kann man auch noch verbauen, endet am Tandem wohl tödlich bei einer Gefahrenbremsung, deshalb wird bei mir eine große Scheibe montiert.
Das Einzigste was ich noch nicht verstanden habe ist, dass ein 11/8 Steuerrohr verbaut ist. Am normalen MTB ist mittlerweile überall Taper verbaut, da es ja Stabiler sein soll/ist. Naja egal, wird schon halten bei 2x60kg.

Achso ist noch ganz Oldschool 26"


----------



## mete (29. November 2015)

.


----------



## Rommos (29. November 2015)

Ich schau deswegen auch immer wieder bei Poison rein.... 

Mich würde reizen was mit B+  zu bauen, mit Starrgabel dafür....aber in welchen (nicht custom-) Rahmen das passt?

Bin gespannt dabei


----------



## dor michü (13. Dezember 2015)

Wollen wir mal weiter machen. Als Gabel habe ich eine Marrzocchi 55R aus dem Bikemarkt. Gehalten in einem schlichten Schwarz mit 120-150mm. Ob die Standrohre Schwarz bleiben weiß ich noch nicht, das wird wohl später kurzfristig noch entschieden. 
Auf alle Fälle müsste sie stabil genug sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (24. Dezember 2015)

dor michü schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal weiter machen. Als Gabel habe ich eine Marrzocchi 55R aus dem Bikemarkt. Gehalten in einem schlichten Schwarz mit 120-150mm. Ob die Standrohre Schwarz bleiben weiß ich noch nicht, das wird wohl später kurzfristig noch entschieden.
> Auf alle Fälle müsste sie stabil genug sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 444313


Das kommt gut 

Mal eine Frage zum Rahmen: Bei Poison steht der als 26/28" drin. B+ wird wohl nicht reinpassen? Könntest du ggf. 
mal messen, was da in den Hinterbau passt?

Merci und Gruß

p.s. grad gibt es 15% bei Poison...


----------



## Rommos (15. März 2016)

Ich hoffe, es tut sich weiter was hier -will ja was lernen 

Hab heute bei Poison mal nachgefragt wegen 29/B+ im Tandemrahmen.

Aussage war, dass im Juni Rahmen mit mehr Reifenfreiheit kommen. Bis jetzt max 42mm bei 28"


----------



## Rommos (5. Juni 2016)

dor michü schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal weiter machen. Als Gabel habe ich eine Marrzocchi 55R aus dem Bikemarkt. Gehalten in einem schlichten Schwarz mit 120-150mm. Ob die Standrohre Schwarz bleiben weiß ich noch nicht, das wird wohl später kurzfristig noch entschieden.
> Auf alle Fälle müsste sie stabil genug sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 444313


@dor michü - gibt es was neues in Sachen Tandem-Projekt?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## dor michü (25. Oktober 2016)

Huhu 

zu meiner Schande: ich war lange nicht mehr aktiv hier und hab das anscheinend sehr schleifen lassen. Das Tandem ist nun schon 1/2 Jahr in Gebrauch und macht mächtig Spass! Im August waren wir damit im Urlaub und haben in Österreich und Italien einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter gefressen. Die verbauten Sram X7Trail Bremsen haben sich dabei als ausreichend herraus gestellt und die 3x10 Schaltung hat auch gereicht. 
Momentan bin ich mal wieder an einer Veränderung dran. Die verbaute Marzocchi 55 ist eine gute Gabel und hat ordentlich Reserven. Sie hat bloss ein großes Manko. Der Schaft ist zu kurz und der Vorbau konnte somit nur mit einer Schraube richtig gespannt werden. 
Ich weiß Ich weiß gefährlich!!!! Aber bis jetzt gabs keine Probleme 
Im Keller habe ich nun eine Rock Shox Sektor mit Stahlfeder und langen Schaft! Zu meinen Schrecken habe ich nun heute gesehen das sie nur 32mm Standrohre hat......ob das Steif genug ist werden wir sehen.
Anbei mal ein Handypic nach dem putzen......bessere folgen!



 

mfg  Micha


----------



## Sven12345 (26. Oktober 2016)

dor michü schrieb:


> Im Keller habe ich nun eine Rock Shox Sektor mit Stahlfeder und langen Schaft! Zu meinen Schrecken habe ich nun heute gesehen das sie nur 32mm Standrohre hat.....



Ich dachte, die Tandem-Bauer nehmen immer die alte Rock Shox Totem....


----------



## dor michü (26. Oktober 2016)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Tandem-Bauer nehmen immer die alte Rock Shox Totem....



Tja finde mal eine mit 11/8 Schaft der 22cm lang ist......das ist schier unmöglich


----------



## Sven12345 (27. Oktober 2016)

Passt da kein Onepointfive ins Steuerrohr?


----------

